# The campaign for new donors



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello

I have heard that certain UK centres will be promoting advertising campaigns this summer for new donors to come forward.  Does anyone know when the campaign is being rolled out and what it consists of?  

Thanks

Jane


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Jane
The National Gamete Donation Trust in collaboration with Red Agency are being funded by the Department of Health to run campaigns to recruit egg donors in several major cities this summer.  They started in Birmingham in July and will move on to London, Bristol and one or two other places (sorry, forgotten).  Have a look at their web site for more details www.ngdt.co.uk
Olivia


----------

